# yep,, dropped a few "f-bombs" and then some!!



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Typical story... I was pushing a wheel barrel through the gate and the dogs made a run for it.... with four dogs already a block away before you could blink,, I grabbed my truck keys and took off after them. They were right around the corner in a yard with a lady standing there...fyi, my four dogs are two lhasa apsos, a six month old GSD and a two month old Goldendoodle...not an aggressive bone in any of them.....
I hop out of the truck and start to thank her and apologize.... she starts screaming at me, yelling, "ARE THESE YOUR DOGS!?! THEY ATTACKED MY DAUGHTER!!!" 
I said, "Attacked? There's no way my dogs attacked anyone... they would never...." Then she said, "well they scared her"
:bump:Then the dad comes out yelling at me... threatening to call the police... 
I snap!! I go blackout angry on him..... understanding the implications of an accusation of a dog attacking a little girl and knowing this didn't happen... I went off on this guy... it's the closest I've come to smashing someone in the mouth in 15 years... I told him to call whoever he wants, started cussing him up and down.... All the while, I was gathering up the dogs and throwing them in my backseat.... he called the police and i heard him say his daughter had just been attacked by dogs!!! 
Long story short... I drove off and the police never came.... I live a block and a half from this turdbucket and his house is on our regular walking route.... don't threaten a man's family! Yes!! My dogs are part of my Family!! I'm just real happy he never came within arms reach....lol :bump:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Not a good situation for you. Even if they jumped in excitement on the kid, you risked having your dogs deemed dangerous. Then you would have to deal with the consequences of that. Police don't care about dogs, and people are very emotional and short fused when it comes to their children.

You need to teach a solid recall, and have your dogs do a down stay when you open the gate.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would like to think that i would have apologized, gathered up my dogs and just left without responding.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> Not a good situation for you. Even if they jumped in excitement on the kid, you risked having your dogs deemed dangerous. Then you would have to deal with the consequences of that. Police don't care about dogs, and people are very emotional and short fused when it comes to their children.
> 
> You need to teach a solid recall, and have your dogs do a down stay when you open the gate.


We're working on the training,, just not there yet with anything being "solid"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd love to see a 6 month old GSD and an 8 week doodle doing a down stay... and really would be amazed with a recall!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd love to see an 8 week doodle doing a down stay...


Me too.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> i would like to think that i would have apologized, gathered up my dogs and just left without responding.


I was leaning towards that until the dad came out... he was red hot and acted like he was going to charge me before he sized me up... it was a tense situation... i definitely could have handled it better


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You have to figure they had some adrenalin going. I would apologize profusely and have better control of your dogs. Consider it a wakeup call!

You know your dogs are not aggressive - they did not -their kid is more imporant to them than your dogs. How do you know they did not knock her down in play? What if that had been an older person - I have bone spurs in both shins from being run into by my own dogs.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd love to see a 6 month old GSD and an 8 week doodle doing a down stay... and really would be amazed with a recall!


Correction,,, doodle is 16 weeks not eight,,, lol,, time goes by fast,,, DOB 10/22/2012


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> You have to figure they had some adrenalin going. I would apologize profusely and have better control of your dogs. Consider it a wakeup call!
> 
> You know your dogs are not aggressive - they did not -their kid is more imporant to them than your dogs. How do you know they did not knock her down in play? What if that had been an older person - I have bone spurs in both shins from being run into by my own dogs.


I get all that,,, but to say "Attacked!" then admit that the daughter was only scared and still call the police saying "Attacked!" Oh **** no!!! Call me a bad owner,,, yell at me about controlling my dogs... say anything you want about me,,, but be honest,,,, don't lie to make it sound worse!!! That's when I snapped and no longer felt the need to be apologetic!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Please keep those dogs safe. If they can't be out when people are coming and going then put them in the house. I would hate to see anything happen to any of them


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe you should work with your dogs on not bolting....


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I scanned your post and then read some responses and then went back and read it again because, um, what kind of weirdos come unglued about llasas, a Doodle puppy and a GSD pup? Four GSDs, rotties, Dobies come running into my yard, yeah, I'm going to be startled. But, no offense, were talking two little mops and the goofiest dog on the planet (Doodle) as 3/4s of this scary dog pack?  

I'd be more scared of a pack of cats.

Still, yeah, be careful. You have crazy neighbors. Gosh, where I grew up nobody ever called anybody about a neighbors dog unless there was dead livestock or blood going on.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you have your hands full with a wheel barrow, put your dogs away first. The bigger ones are not old enough to be reliable 100% of the time, and I don't know about the little ones. 

I know you're angry with their response, but it really is entirely your fault. Your dogs got out, and they could have been killed or worse. Little dogs can bite. And 6 month old GSDs seem pretty big to people. If you anger people, your dogs may suffer from what they may say about them or do. I don't thing slinging F-bombs would be how I would've handled it. Remember that that guy felt his family threatened as well. 

If you have 4 dogs running at large do you get 4 tickets? 

Some children are terrified of dogs. I think the situation escalated when you heard attacked, and that was demoted to scared. Then you were furious because the two are different. They are not that different though, considering the dogs were in their yard and perfectly capable of attacking.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Weren't you just posting less than a month ago about your fence blowing down and animal control picking up at least some of your dogs? 

Control your dogs, man. You should be cussing yourself out, not your neighbors who have the right to not have strange dogs OF ANY TEMPERAMENT, AGE OR BREED/MIX run up on them. 

You are the human. It is your job to not let this happen. I don't mean to sound harsh here, but you need to step up your game. Take responsibility. If you can't control the dogs, train them. If you don't have the time or the money to train them ALL, even the Lhasas, you shouldn't have them.
Sheilah


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

If someone can (if it happens or not) can hang your dog for running at them. I am very careful with my dogs and some I have to take out daily somewhere else to run (a field I go to) because I know how people are. Stay safe, you and your dogs


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Although I wouldn't be cursing at my neighbors and I would have handled this differently, I'd also feel extremely angry too if they used the word 'attacked' and lied to the police about my dogs attacking their daughter when they just scared her. 'Attacked' is not at all synonymous with 'scared'. They don't understand that using that word can be a death sentence to a dog, or in this case 2 dogs and 2 puppies.

And who calls the police on someone if their dogs didn't cause injury and they have already picked up their dogs and left in the span of a few minutes? What is the point of that? They are wasting the police's time.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

sit said:


> Weren't you just posting less than a month ago about your fence blowing down and animal control picking up at least some of your dogs?
> 
> Control your dogs, man. You should be cussing yourself out, not your neighbors who have the right to not have strange dogs OF ANY TEMPERAMENT, AGE OR BREED/MIX run up on them.
> 
> ...


This.
Be glad you didn't (yet) get another $300-400 ticket. 
If it was me and some guy was cussing _me_ out in _my_ yard because _HIS_ dogs came running into it and knocked my kid down (or bit the child, you don't know if you didn't examine her/him), there'd be freaking **** to pay.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I understand your anger at people lying about what happened. It's a pet peeve of mine! I probably also would have called them out on that... and been angry. However... keep in mind that your dogs have recently been picked up. You have GOT to be extra careful from now on! If you still don't have a secure fence, you need to get one. If you have to open the gate for any reason, your dogs need to be inside. If they lie to the police, the police will most likely take their word over yours because you already had an infraction and there was a GSD involved. Age doesn't matter. The GSD is going to take the hit every time... even if it did nothing wrong. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Let me say some people can be very ugly, and I have never had a run in with the law over my dogs, but I do have a crappy neighbor. My neighbors lab/bull mix (her boyfriends dog) was trying to take our cat down one day when me and my daughter were pulling out, I told my daughter to get the cat before their dog caught it then his dog went after my daughter. For over six months now, three times a week this man stands over there and yells and says bad things to me (I ignore him). Last week I had it and got my husband.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

not to mention it was in my yard around our pool! Well after I got my husband because I couldn't take it anymore, life seems to be getting better


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> Typical story... I was pushing a wheel barrel through the gate and the dogs made a run for it.... with four dogs already a block away before you could blink,, I grabbed my truck keys and took off after them. They were right around the corner in a yard with a lady standing there...fyi, my four dogs are two lhasa apsos, a six month old GSD and a two month old Goldendoodle...not an aggressive bone in any of them.....
> I hop out of the truck and start to thank her and apologize.... she starts screaming at me, yelling, "ARE THESE YOUR DOGS!?! THEY ATTACKED MY DAUGHTER!!!"
> I said, "Attacked? There's no way my dogs attacked anyone... they would never...." Then she said, "well they scared her"
> :bump:Then the dad comes out yelling at me... threatening to call the police...
> ...


So lets see, you have four dogs that are evidently totally out of your control.

They all go running into someone elses yard and at the very least go running up to and maybe jump on a little girl!

*And now YOU are angry at the parent of the girl!!!!!! HMMMMM!*

Somehoe this story thing seems like a tale from *Bizzarro World*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd love to see a 6 month old GSD and an 8 week doodle doing a down stay... and really would be amazed with a recall!


 
*6mo GSD - absolutely possible with a knowledgable trainer!*


*How would an 8 week old puppy be free enough to go running down the road? Should be able to catch at least that little puppy, I should think, if one knew that they had escaped, maybe? *


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

And lhasa apsos hve been known to be aggressive biters sometimes, and to a child could be dangerous!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> I get all that,,, but to say "Attacked!" then admit that the daughter was only scared and still call the police saying "Attacked!" Oh **** no!!! Call me a bad owner,,, yell at me about controlling my dogs... say anything you want about me,,, but be honest,,,, don't lie to make it sound worse!!! That's when I snapped and *no longer felt the need to be apologetic!!!*





*How would you have felt if he had just smacked the &^&^ out of your dogs!* I might have if I saw 4 dogs (no matter what size except for the baby puppy) come charging into my yard where my son was playing! 

Or better yet, our GSD would have absolutely attacked all four of your dogs - probably killed all of them if he thought that our son (her baby!) was threatened.


maybe a little training and more attention would help.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dogs made a run for it.... with four dogs already a block away before you could blink,, I grabbed my truck keys and took off after them. They were right around the corner in a yard with a lady standing there...fyi, my four dogs are two lhasa apsos, a six month old GSD and a two month old Goldendoodle...not an aggressive bone in any of them.....

-------- four dogs bolting , running as a pack , sure don't seem to have any connection to you , just a pack of dogs . 
they didn't just exit the yard and hang around investigating the other side , and I am sure that you yelled and tried them to come back - but they blew you off and ran for the next county, ran so fast that a blink of an eye later they were far enough to need the truck , probably with no thought of stop running .
You are lucky you got off as freely as you did . The dogs could have been hit by a car , rushed by an aggressive dog, met with a dog on that property , shot . At least the guy called authorities instead of taking things in to his own hands.

Beyond all that this you are missing out on a good relationship with the dogs. The pets have pets . You provide , feed and clean .
Want to see how much more rewarding it can get . Then at least take the two youngest additions and start giving them time away from the "pack" . Develop one on one connection. TRAIN them .


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

Picture this: 

You are not a dog person. You have an inbuilt weariness due to lack of understanding. Your daughter is playing in the front garden when suddenly a group of four dogs that you don't know anything about, in that spilt second they could be strays come bounding over barking and jumping excitedly. You don't know dogs, for all you know the barks and jumping could be outright aggression. they descend on your daughter and in that split second your life flashes before your eyes, you can see her getting ripped apart, her beautiful face scarred for life....then suddenly the dogs all stop and don't touch her. 

How do you feel in that situation? Suddenly relieved enough to instantly laugh it off, maybe grab a tea towel and start a game of tug? OR Scared, angry, upset, mad? Mad enough to try and convey how you felt when they came running over? For all they knew your dogs were aggressive and looking for blood. They scared them witless and it is your fault. 

They thought for a few seconds that your dogs were attacking and to convey how scary that was they have to describe the dogs coming as an attack. 

I'm sorry but I don't think you come out of this story well. If you are chasing your dogs around the neighbourhood in the car there is a problem. These poor people did nothing to invite this trouble, they first got scared to death by the dogs then shouted an sworn at in front of their daughter by you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

double gate the entrance to your yard.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

To the OP... Take a deep breath and relax..

Thankfully no one was injured.. Take it as a lesson learned, move forward and do the best you can to prevent it from ever happening again..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

G-burg said:


> To the OP... Take a deep breath and relax..
> 
> Thankfully no one was injured.. Take it as a lesson learned, move forward and do the best you can to prevent it from ever happening again..


Ditto.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

G-burg said:


> To the OP... Take a deep breath and relax..
> 
> Thankfully no one was injured.. Take it as a lesson learned, move forward and do the best you can to prevent it from ever happening again..


Good advice and especially the deep breath part. You are lucky you weren't charged for having 4 loose dogs and assualt on top of that. One over reaction does not deserve another. Next time you need to take something threw the gate, put the dogs up first.


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

codmaster said:


> And lhasa apsos hve been known to be aggressive biters sometimes, and to a child could be dangerous!


24 years of grooming, I can count on 1 hand the Lhasas that _haven't_ bitten me. I dread their appointments to the point I'm considering not even taking them any more


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

*^@# happens. I can fully understand the parents outrage. And I can also understand your anger. In the end, it is your dogs that would pay the price.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> double gate the entrance to your yard.


I was thinking about this too. But first you have to view dogs as...dogs. Imagine that.
We had a dog that rushed the door and would bolt, and we installed a baby gate across just in front of it so we could step out, close the gate, then open the door.
If you realize that dogs will be dogs, and a pack is even worse, and they are notorious for making mischief...especially untrained dogs, then you start doing things to prevent accidents like this. You get real creative, step up, and be a responsible owner.
To the OP, your concern over your dog's ears standing seems trivial when taken in perspective...running loose, as others said, he could have been run over, or even shot and killed. Kinda makes the ear thing seem pointless, pretty ears on a dead dog?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Quite frankly, I don't blame the parents for being scared and upset. It's frightening to be charged by a swarm of dogs, or even one dog. I live in a neighborhood where there are lots of loose dogs, in spite of a leash law. Some of them are fine, and will ignore you. Some of them would rather eat you. 

Ilka, my mutt, darn near bit the mail carrier one day. She was in the house, and I had the main door open, but the storm door shut, waiting for the school bus. When he stepped on the porch, she came charging from the back of the house, hit the storm door, and was outside before we could even try to catch her. He pepper-sprayed her. (Good for him. He was in the right, Ilka was in the wrong.) After I got her back in the house, we made sure the mail carrier was okay, and gave him a _profuse_ apology. The very next day, I went and got a new, more secure latch, latch for the storm door. 

Several years ago, I stepped outside one day, only to find my (then) neighbor's Rottie and Great Dane/Rottie mix were loose. The one thought that flashed through my mind when they ran at me was "I sure hope they remember they like me". Thankfuly, they did remember, but I was shaking like a leaf. And these were dogs I knew.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Accidents happen,hopefully you will learn from this for the sake of your dogs. If you want your dogs out with you when you are doing yard work, you need make sure they are going to listen to you.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lesson learned, i am sure the op will take the needed steps to prevent this from occurring again.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

sit said:


> *Weren't you just posting less than a month ago about your fence blowing down and animal control picking up at least some of your dogs? *
> 
> Control your dogs, man. You should be cussing yourself out, not your neighbors who have the right to not have strange dogs OF ANY TEMPERAMENT, AGE OR BREED/MIX run up on them.
> 
> ...





msvette2u said:


> This.
> *Be glad you didn't (yet) get another $300-400 ticket. *
> If it was me and some guy was cussing _me_ out in _my_ yard because _HIS_ dogs came running into it and knocked my kid down (or bit the child, you don't know if you didn't examine her/him), there'd be freaking **** to pay.


It's not cute or funny to let your dogs escape repeatedly. And on top of all that, _you're_ getting indignant? Egads...  An unruly dog pack is an accident waiting to happen. Agree with Carmen also - you need to separate the pups from the adults and focus on working INDIVIDUALLY with each to teach them proper obedience. With 2 puppies under 1 year old in your home, you need to put in double time to make sure everything is under control and managed properly.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't care how scared or startled you are you don't lie to the police and report a false attack. That gets YOU in trouble.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

For the record, I live in a small subdivision where most people know our dogs. We regularly take the to the playground and let them run off leash with the kids...we walk all four dogs twice a day and let any and all people and kids approach and play with them... I train Yoschi off leash in my front yard. This was a fluke situation... I get and understand my responsibility completely ... our street is a very quiet street... it's not a main thoroughfare ... we have no immediate neighbors on either side and a Greenbelt across the street.... my whole point to this is the guy going so far as to call the police to lie about my dogs attacking his girl.....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Syaoransbear said:


> I don't care how scared or startled you are you don't lie to the police and report a false attack. That gets YOU in trouble.


My question is...how do you know they lied?? Did OP state he examined the child and found no abrasions or bites?
In many states, knocking a person over can justify a "potentially dangerous dog" charge.
Especially if said person is injured. 
Even "approaching in an apparent attitude of attack" can warrant that same charge.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Try to look at it from a different perspective. I was bitten by a dog as a child, because the dog escaped the yard and went for me. For the longest time, I was scared to death of any dog, even toy breeds. Why? Because some guy thought that his dog would never harm anybody, and that same dog bit me. 

Even to this day, I don't like strange dogs. I'm fine as long as the owner is present, the dog is on a leash, or if I know the dog. Just because we have dogs, doesn't mean that everybody else has to like them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I can surely understand both sides. People making false accusations anger me alot. But you are the dog owner and should have controlled the dogs and then apoloagized and left. 

Double gat your yard, mine is as I never want my dogs in that situation. 

Heck, yesterday I was loading a leashed dog into my car which was on my driveway. The neighbor chose that time to let his 2 small dogs out on his front lawn to potty. They of course saw my dog and came over to investigate while barking hysterically. I would have been within my rights to sho or chase the dogs away. Instead I asked the owner just what he was thinking, I asked him how he would react if I did that with my dogs (he is terrifeid of them). I told him next time his unleashed dogs came after my leashed dog I would have the camera ready and I would not be so nice.

No one likes unleashed dogs running up on them, thier kids or dogs. If I have to leash mine, he has to leash his.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> I don't care how scared or startled you are you don't lie to the police and report a false attack. That gets YOU in trouble.


This^^^^ 
I know none of you know my dogs and/or know me... we have kids from the neighborhood regularly knocking on our door asking to play with the dogs... I KNOW my dogs!! They are all extremely well socialized.. crying babies, growling dogs, handicapped people, people, men and women of all ethnicities have zero reason for fear.... I'm not denying that they have a daughter that was scared ... that sucks.. I get it.... but for this **please find other ways to express yourself** to go so far as to call the police to at an attempt to get my dog and me Tue maximum punishment by lying and saying an actual attack occurred .... he lost all moral high ground at that point and deserves his ass kicked!!!
Fyi... the police never came... seems his story wasn't good enough.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So you are telling us that you KNOW a 6 month puppy and a 2 month puppy are outside of your control are not going to jump on, possibly knock over a child? In his mind that could be construed as an attack as could just scaring her.

I have raised a few very well socialized GSDs and would not make that kind of claim. I am not going to make any claims. You do the best you can but they are still dogs and, outside of your control, and in a little pack, can do things you may not imagine...not out of malice but because they are animals with prey drives and teeth.

It sounds like you are still not owning responsibility for this whole sequence of events. YOU went off on the guy before he called the police, FWIW. Now you are still saying things like he deserves to get his ass kicked etc. ... you are not seeing where this is going? Take the advice and get control of your dogs and your temper. Personally, I would also not be letting my dog run around a playground with neighborhood kids. I allow children to pet my dogs, even throw a ball for my dogs, IF their parents give ME permission and that interaction is one on one and all my dogs have been great with kids.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this " We regularly take the to the playground and let them run off leash with the kids.." and this "we have kids from the neighborhood regularly knocking on our door asking to play with the dogs" are so NOT good ideas .

two of them are young pups , immature -- they need training -- not just running as some pack 'o dogs . You have multiple dogs which can break into a pack dynamic , one getting peed off about something and snarking and then they all join in 3 on one . Or, another dog running loose comes into the scene and then you have a dog fight . 

sounds like some "attack" is in the future "
he lost all moral high ground at that point and deserves his ass kicked!!!" If you KNOW your dogs then you would have known that they would run - and not be controllable , no recall , just zipping down the road as fast as their feet could carry them.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> I know none of you know my dogs and/or know me... we have kids from the neighborhood regularly knocking on our door asking to play with the dogs... I KNOW my dogs!! They are all extremely well socialized.. crying babies, growling dogs, handicapped people, people, men and women of all ethnicities have zero reason for fear.... I'm not denying that they have a daughter that was scared ...


 
All I can say is that if these dogs had come onto my property with my child outside my 100lb Leonberger would have taken action to get them off, and I would have let her, through whatever means possible.

My son is my first priority and while you know your dogs (although if this were 100% true, you should have known they would bolt and had them crated/tied/penned whatever to prevent that.) But others will not. 

Where I live, people think because its country residential the dogs can go wherever they want. I have 6 dogs on my property, I darned sure don't need anymore. My Leonberger is the guard dog and will not let another animal on the property without my permission. 

I always feel so bad for the dogs, its not their fault their owner had no control (like Carmspack said), but yet they suffer the consequences, and for the Lhasa's, and the puppies as well, those consequences could be life ending.

You know the problem, you know how to fix it. Yes they shouldn't have lied to the authorities, but you shouldn't have given them a reason to!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yoschi, something similar happened to me when Indra was about half a year old. I just unloaded her out of the car, she saw someone walking around the corner, the leash slipped through my fingers, she bolted out the car and went running at the lady, barking like crazy. 

She didn't listen to the re-call. I knew she was just half a year old but to everyone else, she was a big scary dog. 
The lady started yelling, which made the situation even worse and I blamed that lady for yelling at Indra, because it didn't help me, and put my dog into an even more excited status. 

The lady didn't know that Indra was "harmless". All she saw was that a big dog came running at her and put her into a bark and hold. 

I was extremely upset about her yelling. I didn't yell back, however I came on here and let off steam. 

My point is, that lady could have went to the MP's and filed a complaint. It happened on post. We could have gotten a citation and they could have made her wear a muzzle (they did that with a neighbors Shepherd but she constantly ignored the citations which didn't sit very well with the rest of the neighborhood). 

The matter of the fact is, I let the leash slip through my hands. Accidents happen. I blamed the woman for yelling. BUT the point is, people don't know if your dogs are friendly, or not. People, most of the time don't know what a half a year old Shepherd looks like. Indra was large and lanky for her age. She was a large female and all they see is dogs coming at them. No matter how much these people are scared or even tell the police that your dogs attacked them. Always remember that YOU were the one in the wrong! To them it WAS a felt attack. They thought their kid was getting attacked, even though they just scared the kid, to them it was an attack! 

As for the neighbor calling the police, do you know if he really called them or just faked it to get you off his property?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Muneraven said:


> ... what kind of weirdos come unglued about llasas, a Doodle puppy and a GSD pup?


I would be one of those "weirdos" if this had happened when my niece was around. She has Down Syndrome and is TERRIFIED of barking or running dogs. I don't mean just scared of - I mean absolute, mind-numbing TERROR.

Why should she (or anyone else) be subjected to someones untrained dog(s)??


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Especially since your puppy is 6 months old, you need to NOT assume that he's 'harmless'. Since Grim 'found his bark', he's changing in other ways, too. I do NOT assume that he'll be fine in all situations anymore. He's got a really great temperament, so if I'm there with him on lead, I'd bet money that he'll be fine- in MOST cases. However, if a kid starts screaming... who knows?? Off lead? NO WAY would I bet that he'd be 'fine' in all situations. Especially if he was running with our pack. If someone showed fear of him... he *could* do something 'stupid' just to see the reaction. I don't think that's out of reach for him. So now I make sure that he can't just reach people as we're walking around. I've also found that 99% of the people who see him now think he's a full grown adult. He looks and sounds intimidating now. He's becoming territorial over the vehicle. So I REALLY am begging you to be careful!! He might be YOUR baby, but he's no longer a baby. Those hormones can make them do all kinds of new things... and with a pack with him, you do NOT know how he will act! Trust me on this! So letting kids play with him off lead, etc. is not a good idea anymore. I'm not saying he's like Grim. My previous male didn't have these kinds of changes (he was intact until he was at least 4), so all this is new to me. Point is, don't assume anymore. You can't afford to, and neither can your dogs.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree with Laurie 100%.

People should not have to worry about loose dogs invading their property and scaring them or their children.

I don't like dogs I don't know rushing me, and don't really know anyone who does.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

The point is not that you know your dogs, which I have absolutely no opinion on. You don't know the human encountering your dog, they might be so scared that the human could run away and trigger the dogs, or the human could run onto the street and get hit by a car. What if that person hits and injures your dog, because they feel that they have to protect themselves? The scenarios are endless. 

As a responsible owner, you owe it to your dogs to anticipate the worst and to prevent it. This is not about knocking you down, just trying to make you see the other side of things. I cannot impose my dogs on my neighbors. And even after spending 10 years with my dog, and knowing my dog, I would have never let him escape. Not because I didn't trust my dog, I didn't trust people with my dogs.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Why should she (or anyone else) be subjected to someones untrained dog(s)??


This was my thinking exactly. One of my cousins got knocked down by an overly playful dog when she was little and up until very recently (and she's now 23) she's been fearful of any dog no matter the size. When we would go for walks if a dog came rushing at us (even if it was on a tie out) she would hide behind me, terrified she was going to get bit. 

I don't have kids, but I have a lot of little kids who mean the world to me, and any dog that rushed one of them off leash would have heck to pay. I love dogs; I would never want to hurt one, but I love them more and would never take a chance that some strange dog might be "friendly".

Accidents happen, dogs get lose, but to get mad at the victim (or the person responsible for the victim in this case) seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey!! I am not and have not defended or justified my dogs getting loose!! It was an accident... accidents happen, it is not a pattern, meaning this does not happen regularly... so again,,, my anger is with this guy because of his willingness to lie, thus putting me and my dogs at unjustifiable risk of undeserved consequences!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> I don't care how scared or startled you are you don't lie to the police and report a false attack. That gets YOU in trouble.


 
One can only report to the police (or to anyone else) what you thought at the time. I can easily see that someone can misinterpret a overly boisterous greeting as an "attack" - it happens! so what - does that excuse the OP's dogs (and his own) behavior?

NO!


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I know, you don't want to hear this right now, because you're still upset. But you were the one who put his dogs at "unjustifiable risk of undeserved consequences" by letting them rush out. 

Take a breath and think about it. You made a mistake. Don't let it happen again. Don't blame other people for your mistakes. Find your neighbors and apologize for all of your f-bombs, and don't just assume that they lied. They simply stated what was their perception of the situation. Sometimes when we get upset, it's hard to see that we're wrong.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Mrs. K beat me to it. The guy may have been pretending to call the police. 

At any rate, about 11 years ago, there was a local boy who was walking home and a guy's male pit and female GSD bolted out of his yard. (He was inside the house and didn't see them). Together they ran at the boy and attacked him. They tore every stitch of clothing off of him including his shoes, except for one sock. He had deep punture wounds to his buttocks and wounds requiring stitches also on his arms and neck. He was so petrified he couldn't make a sound. It took the guy almost 15 minutes to get out there and catch his male. I can't even imagine how long that 15 minutes must've seemed to that petrified, terrorized boy, who likely thought he was going to die. According to the owner, the female was under 18 months, and the male was only 8 months. They were "super-friendly, never shown any aggression"....the two neighbors testified to this even. As a parent, and having a nephew at that time the exact age of that boy, I have never forgotten it. Even though my kids are dog savvy, and not afraid, that incident flashed(es) through my mind every time I saw a dog or dogs running at my kids. 

You really should have apologized and next time, don't open the gate at all if your dogs aren't on leash or contained. I don't even let Rocket out if our gate is open and we're on 2 acres, with 275 feet to the road, unless he is on leash or I have him under control, because I don't fully trust his recall if he were to see another dog going by up on the road. 

Please, as others have stated, do not give your dogs the opportunity to escape again. It may be the last time they do.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

codmaster said:


> One can only report to the police (or to anyone else) what you thought at the time. I can easily see that someone can misinterpret a overly boisterous greeting as an "attack" - it happens! so what - does that excuse the OP's dogs (and his own) behavior?
> 
> NO!


I'm not saying it excused the OP's behavior, I'm saying the guy responded pretty poorly as well. I wouldn't tell the police I was attacked unless I was actually attacked. What a waste of time for them to come to his place just to find out that there are no injuries, they were only frightened by the dogs, and the dogs were quickly collected and already at home. I can understand if he had told them there were off-leash dogs because he wanted the OP to get fined for having his/her dogs off leash, but to turn a dog-at-large situation into a dog attack scenario makes it much, much more serious, and after rushing over there I don't think the police would be happy to find out an attack never actually happened. 

So basically, I think both parties were idiots.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> Hey!! I am not and have not defended or justified my dogs getting loose!! It was an accident... accidents happen, it is not a pattern, meaning this does not happen regularly... so again,,, my anger is with this guy because of his willingness to lie, thus putting me and my dogs at unjustifiable risk of undeserved consequences!!!



You need to get over yourself. 

If that man had lied to the police, you would have been visited, and you would be ranting about a hefty fine right now. The man either called the police and told them the TRUTH. In which case the officer probably commiserated with him, and calmed him down a bit. Or, he chose not to call the police after they calmed down. They probably would have never considered calling the police if you did not over-react and attack them when you should have been eating humble pie. And another possibility is that the police forwarded this to animal control, and they may be waiting until Monday to come and give you another ticket for dogs at large. 

Frankly, I think you deserve four tickets, as you had four dogs running at large, and it is not your first offense. There are just no F-bombs about it. You may have gotten a Get Out Of Jail Free card. And you may just have not hit Community Chest yet. 

Dog owners, and especially owners of formidable breeds should be infuriated with your attitude on this. We are constantly fighting the overall repercussions of people who don't bother to contain their dogs properly. Higher insurance rates, breed bans, breed specific legislation, mandatory spay/neuter, dog limits -- all of these come about because people are irresponsible in how that manage and contain their dogs. One time, yeah anyone can make a mistake, accidents happen. More than once in as many months is too much. 

This is not the other guy's problem, and if you want sympathy for that, I think you came to the wrong place.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

selzer said:


> You need to get over yourself.
> 
> If that man had lied to the police, you would have been visited, and you would be ranting about a hefty fine right now. The man either called the police and told them the TRUTH. In which case the officer probably commiserated with him, and calmed him down a bit. Or, he chose not to call the police after they calmed down. They probably would have never considered calling the police if you did not over-react and attack them when you should have been eating humble pie. And another possibility is that the police forwarded this to animal control, and they may be waiting until Monday to come and give you another ticket for dogs at large.
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more. also, its not to late to go back and make nice with apologizes. explain you were upset with your self by mistakenly letting the dogs out and how you are putting in a double gate to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My guess is that you still haven't wrapped your head around what owning a GSD means. Let me enlighten you a little bit. Even though your moppets may be more likely to actually bite, it's your SHEPHERD that's going to take the hits. A large portion of the population either knows someone that was attacked or bitten by a shepherd, or they've "heard stories". YOU have just created a 'story'. That ripple (and every other ripple) has consequences. Not just for YOUR shepherd, but for MY shepherd, and every single shepherd in the US. Selzer highlighted most of those consequences. It doesn't matter if your shepherd bit this kid or not. What dog out of that pack of yours do you think those parents are going to remember?? Here's a clue... it won't be the little white ones! Perception is what it's all about. Every person who has a shepherd has to fight against the now ingrained stories of 'bad shepherds'. You just added to it, accident or not. It was an accident that could have been prevented. You weren't thinking. I hope now you will. Carelessness with shepherds makes it very hard for all of us. I think you need to spend some time really thinking about what other people see and think when they see our breed. Every owner of this breed has to be very careful. The public at large doesn't generally see another dog when they see our dogs. They see a potentially dangerous dog. Please don't forget that.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Jag said:


> it's your SHEPHERD that's going to take the hits. A large portion of the population either knows someone that was attacked or bitten by a shepherd, or they've "heard stories". YOU have just created a 'story'. That ripple (and every other ripple) has consequences. Not just for YOUR shepherd, but for MY shepherd, and every single shepherd in the US...Every owner of this breed has to be very careful. The public at large doesn't generally see another dog when they see our dogs. They see a potentially dangerous dog. Please don't forget that.


Amen.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok guys and gals,,, now y'all are just piling on.... i grew up with dobermans and rottweillers ...i know exactly what it means to own a publicly demonised dog,,, I've also had a dog that dug out, got run over and killed,,, I get what it means to raise a naturally protective dog from puppyhood to old age....I also know the dangers of not containing dogs... there is nothing about any of what you all have mentioned that I do not respect and get..... not one of you can honestly say you've never had a dog bolt out a door.... it was much less than a full minute from the time they bolted until they were being loaded in my truck .... I am certain he called the police and they chose not to come out once they got the story,,,, but for him to TRY to falsely label my dog as a dog that did indeed actually attack a little girl just to get revenge at me for not containing my dogs is unforgivable!!! ... and for you people that mentioned my dogs "repeatedly" getting out.... there was only one other incident with a wind storm blowing down a section of fence.... and again, i say, not one of you have never had a dog make a break for it..... they only made it one and one half blocks from my house.... had the guy yelled at me about controlling my dogs, i would have been overly apologetic.... but before you accuse a dog of an "attack'" you better mean it....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What do you want us to say? 

Get over it. Period!

That is all you can do. Get over it. Work your dogs and take it as a lesson learned.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> Ok guys and gals,,, now y'all are just piling on.... i grew up with dobermans and rottweillers ...i know exactly what it means to own a publicly demonised dog,,, I've also had a dog that dug out, got run over and killed,,, I get what it means to raise a naturally protective dog from puppyhood to old age....I also know the dangers of not containing dogs... there is nothing about any of what you all have mentioned that I do not respect and get..... not one of you can honestly say you've never had a dog bolt out a door.... it was much less than a full minute from the time they bolted until they were being loaded in my truck .... I am certain he called the police and they chose not to come out once they got the story,,,, but for him to TRY to falsely label my dog as a dog that did indeed actually attack a little girl just to get revenge at me for not containing my dogs is unforgivable!!! ... and for you people that mentioned my dogs "repeatedly" getting out.... there was only one other incident with a wind storm blowing down a section of fence.... and again, i say, not one of you have never had a dog make a break for it..... they only made it one and one half blocks from my house.... had the guy yelled at me about controlling my dogs, i would have been overly apologetic.... but before you accuse a dog of an "attack'" you better mean it....


Well then you know, that it really doesn't matter what your dogs do, only what your dogs are perceived to be doing. Don't talk about containing your dogs, do it. 

And no, I have never had a dog bolt out of a door or gate. One time, my first bitch, got out of her kennel while I was gone, and was missing for 19 days. I about died. I was fortunate to get her back and have never in the decade since then had a dog go AWOL. I have the kennels fenced around now. But I do let them out front to get to my car or to work in the drive with them. 

My dogs go out the door and look for me to come with me. They go to my car. I have a 10 month old right now that has no training whatsoever, and I took her yesterday to my sister's about 75 miles away. I let she and Babs out of the back of the vehicle, no fence, no gate, I let them potty and then moved their crates to the back yard. There were deer running around out there. Hepsi started to investigate, I called her, and she came right to me. She was never there before. I took her out back in the woods with the little girls, and she was right with me. They want to be with me, not down the street. They do not bolt. If the go out of the gate the go to the car. If I go back in for something, they come back to the gate waiting for me to let them in, or come out with them. This is all my dogs, from my older trained dogs, to my younger ones that have no training at all, and whether they are alone, or if there are a couple of them. So no, I do not understand the running a block away before you can get them.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> Ok guys and gals,,, now y'all are just piling on.... i grew up with dobermans and rottweillers ...i know exactly what it means to own a publicly demonised dog,,, I've also had a dog that dug out, got run over and killed,,, I get what it means to raise a naturally protective dog from puppyhood to old age....I also know the dangers of not containing dogs... there is nothing about any of what you all have mentioned that I do not respect and get..... not one of you can honestly say you've never had a dog bolt out a door.... it was much less than a full minute from the time they bolted until they were being loaded in my truck .... I am certain he called the police and they chose not to come out once they got the story,,,, but for him to TRY to falsely label my dog as a dog that did indeed actually attack a little girl just to get revenge at me for not containing my dogs is unforgivable!!! ... and for you people that mentioned my dogs "repeatedly" getting out.... there was only one other incident with a wind storm blowing down a section of fence.... and again, i say, not one of you have never had a dog make a break for it..... they only made it one and one half blocks from my house.... had the guy yelled at me about controlling my dogs, i would have been overly apologetic.... but before you accuse a dog of an "attack'" you better mean it....


I'm sorry you feel like we're 'piling on'. The reason you're hearing so much of the same is because that light has STILL not clicked on for you yet. The other dogs you had didn't effect *my* choice of dogs. I hate to be cold, but at the very least I'd like you to realize stuff like this effects the dogs of people here. Including mine. Things that can effect me personally I take even more interest in. Things that can effect my boy... well, I can get defensive about that. It sounds like you've had fencing issues that you've failed to learn from. A dog died.. because of improper fencing/supervision/restraint. Then you had a fence blow over (which says it wasn't strong enough for a GSD), then just weeks later you opened the gate without restraining your dogs when your attention was on something else. This is a pattern. What the dogs did or didn't do you don't know if you didn't examine the girl. You keep going back to what matters the least... what HE did. What matters the most is what YOU did and what you DIDN'T do. Who are you going to blame if they come to remove your shepherd? I'm very disappointed that you still don't get it. Do you know what most of us would have done in that situation? The outcome for your dogs would NOT have been good. I would have taken whatever means necessary. Including using my bow, turning Grim loose, a stick or bat... now think about the force a non-dog person would use. Stop saying the same excuses and blaming someone else and THINK.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> I'm sorry you feel like we're 'piling on'. The reason you're hearing so much of the same is because that light has STILL not clicked on for you yet. The other dogs you had didn't effect *my* choice of dogs. I hate to be cold, but at the very least I'd like you to realize stuff like this effects the dogs of people here. Including mine. Things that can effect me personally I take even more interest in. Things that can effect my boy... well, I can get defensive about that. It sounds like you've had fencing issues that you've failed to learn from. A dog died.. because of improper fencing/supervision/restraint. Then you had a fence blow over (which says it wasn't strong enough for a GSD), then just weeks later you opened the gate without restraining your dogs when your attention was on something else. This is a pattern. What the dogs did or didn't do you don't know if you didn't examine the girl. You keep going back to what matters the least... what HE did. What matters the most is what YOU did and what you DIDN'T do. Who are you going to blame if they come to remove your shepherd? I'm very disappointed that you still don't get it. Do you know what most of us would have done in that situation? The outcome for your dogs would NOT have been good. I would have taken whatever means necessary. Including using my bow, turning Grim loose, a stick or bat... now think about the force a non-dog person would use. Stop saying the same excuses and blaming someone else and THINK.


The dog that died was 30yrs ago.... you're being a bit over dramatic... I've opened that gate hundreds of times,,, this was the first time they did this,,,they go to and from my truck daily without a leash and without incident,,, there is no pattern.... these aren't out of control dogs.... they are dogs behaving badly that are normally well behaved and decently trained


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Since you're still blaming the guy instead of yourself, you haven't "gotten" it yet.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

:headbang: I'm out. Good luck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Right Jag, I cannot prevent others from defending themselves or their property or the wildlife from my dogs. I can only prevent my dogs from being in harms way. That is my job. It is my job to protect my dogs by keeping them safe. I can't change the other guy. I can't keep the other guy from exaggerating or flat out lying. But I can keep my dog safe. 

And once you have a report against your dog with animal control, they are going to be that less likely to believe your side of the story. So you can't afford to be careless. It is your dogs' LIVES you are protecting.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

You just don't get it. You know your dogs do not stay within their boundaries on a consistent basis, so why are you setting your dogs up for failure by giving them the opportunity to run? If your dogs were properly trained, then the section of the fence blowing down wouldn't have been a big deal. They would have stayed in their yard and it would've been fine. You should be able to open the gate, tell them to stay, and they stay where they are at until you release them.

Finn has only bolted once. I learned from it, we worked on it, and now he is rock solid. He knows *exactly* where his boundaries are and I could throw a ball just a foot too far and he won't get it unless I give him the command.

Owning a GSD is a HUGE responsibility that you seem to be taking very lightly, IMHO. GSDs are always looked at as the aggressor, no matter what happens. Your dogs are extremely lucky they aren't sitting in a shelter right now, scheduled to get the "pink stuff" in the morning because they are "problem dogs" especially the GSD. What your GSD does can affect what happens to other GSD owners in your area, or even reach further. 

Please. Learn from this accident. Work with your dogs. Train them. Keep them from bolting. None of us want to see a post on the In Loving Memory section of the board with Yoschi's name and your other dogs' names on it because AC picked them up and they were destroyed, or they bolted and got run over, or a cop shot them because they were acting "aggressive" in his opinion. You need to accept responsibility for this and move forward.


----------

